# Suggestions for Good Accredited Online Makeup Schools?



## BackwoodsBlonde (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Alright so I'm currently in the process of trying to get a job at the local hospital in town in order to save up some money and not only start my life off on the right foot -I graduated high school back in May- but attend cosmetology school and get my license in makeup artistry as well. The problem, however, is that the one and only cosmetology school we have in town only teaches hairstyling, esthetics, and how to do nails. On top of that, if I'm able to snag one of the jobs I applied for, I'd be working weekdays from 8:00am to 5:00pm with only weekends off, so that clashes with any hands on courses that would be available during the day -I've yet to find night courses in my area-. So, with that said, I'm trying to look into doing some online schools.

I've looked into schools like QC academy as well as Napoleon Perdis, but I'd like to explore my options a little more and find some others to consider as well. So, does anyone have any recommendations for good accredited online makeup academies by chance? Money isn't really an issue here at the moment seeing as I just want to check things out beforehand so whatever you can recommend, expensive or otherwise would be great! Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 5, 2012)

Here are some good option for you. These are the best academies online.

-Beauty Courses Online

-Elite Academy of Beauty Arts

-HEX Makeup

-The Makeover Studio School of Make-up

-MKC Academy of Fashion, Beauty &amp; Print

-Makeup Artist Studio

Hope They will help you.


----------



## Cassaundra (Jun 12, 2013)

I think an Institute which offers hands on learning is great to build your confidence and boost your market readiness to perform the activities. As for online school there is nobody to watch you what you are performing. So I would recommend you to opt for continuing education which are taught only in afternoon or weekends.


----------

